# Engineer to do Percolation test- clare area



## clarelady (19 Sep 2010)

can anyone recommend somebody to do the percolation test in the clare area - that they have used from the list , as dont know where to start in trying to get one ,pm me the details if cant be posted thanks


----------



## RKQ (15 Oct 2010)

RinaRod said:


> the Council made us do several tests and we heard on the grapevine that apparently they have their "favourites" on the list of approved people. They didn't believe our results and hinted that we should use a certain other person on the list instead.


 
Either the Soil Testers / Agents are qualified and have full PI insurance to do the soil test or they aren't.

I find your post very worrying as it suggests fraud.
Either the Tester provided "false" results that the Council didn't believe or worse still a Council employee suggested or forced you use a certain Agent. This sounds like the Council employee was getting a back-hander!

Like I said I hope you are wrong but I would not be that surprised if you are telling the truth. More brown envelopes?


----------

